# The trip and visit venting



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My daughter's hubs had some inspection to do in Panama city, so being 300 miles away, I drove up to pick her and grandkids up.

She drove my truck back to my house . She was following her gps phone directions and kept looking at them. I will drive them back to the half way point. I guess hubs doesn't want to make the long trip.

She drives like a bat out of hell while looking at directions. "I" will be driving back. I am so tripped out. She has a list of places she wants to go-with my new truck. So I feel like I don't have my new truck-and I mean new-like less than 2 weeks old. I want to cry. But I should be an adult about sharing I guess. I will be needing to vent!

When I went to pick her up, we go to her rv to spend 2 nights. Now I know better. She asked me why I didn't bring a blanket and pillow. I slept on the couch. The ac was right above my head AND LOUD. Won't happen again, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Whose truck is it? Who pays the insurance, taxes etc...no crying about it. It's your truck!
BTW: We got a notification in the mail the recently from our insurance company stating that if the driver's name isnt on the policy, the vehicle and person isnt covered. It eliminated my brother driving my car while he was visiting from California a couple weeks ago. He had to get a rental car.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I quit letting people,including my children, drive my vehicles.People have no respect for other peoples' property and I got tired of hearing excuses why there was a new dent,broken side mirror,etc.I won't let any homeless people stay here anymore,either.They don't understand when I say no now.They complain I have 2 extra bedrooms not being used.I now tell them I pay for those extra 2 rooms and maybe they need to learn how to pay bills.I even told my drunk brother no over the weekend.He called,saying he had nothing and beat another homeless person really bad and probably had a warrant out for his arrest.When he left here last year,I had him sobered up but he chose to go back to FLA to be drunk and homeless.He made a choice and has to live with the consequences,I can't/won't help him any more.Fortunately I have no problem saying no and I don't feel guilty about it.I will take care of my MIL and/or FIL if needed and I have a room for my best friend if she decides to come back to Ohio.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. I told her I was feeling like I had this brand new toy and don`t want to share. She got the message.
One more day. 

True. I should have planned it that my hubs would be sharing his beat up old truck~ he doesn't go anywhere. But should have done it right up front.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday I drove to the half way point to meet her hubs and take them back to Panama city. I like seeing them go but I hate seeing them go. I'm not use to , especially DD's loud voice shouting orders all day. The 2 teenage girls are self sufficient, and spend all their time texting. The 10 year old Lucas still drives me nuts but is getting better. He still manipulates his mother and she still doesn't see it. Glade I live down here.


----------

